# CWO Barry Birmingham, Rad Op



## bridges (15 May 2012)

It was 12 years ago this past weekend, that CWO Barry Birmingham passed away.  I haven't found any threads about him here, but if I've missed it, feel free to delete or merge.

Barry started his career in the '60s as a Boy Soldier and rose through the ranks as a Rad Op, in the Reg Force and then Reserve.  At the time of his death in 2000 he was the Group CWO of 73/74 Comm Gp, & was based at the Gp HQ in Edmonton.  

Barry was a trusted mentor & cherished friend, and is missed very much.  

VVV


----------

